# Crafty Pair



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

After spending a considerable sum on comfortable deluxe dog beds for the hounds,which they normally sleep on overnight this was the sight that greeted me first thing this morning 










Crafty sods :!:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Obviously you didn't spend enough on them ya tight wad they want leather and lots of it!

I have given up with dog beds they would get in our bed if they could and shove us out.

In the van we started off as we meant to and they stay on the dog deck and a swift bat they stay there. Anyway they have dog breath!!!! yuk


Greenie :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

You think that you have problems. The other 2 Whippets were probably in the other bedroom.

In winter, this photo would have just shown 2 lumps under the duvet.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

The only dog I know who has a day bed and a night bed!


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Mine likes sunbathing


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

That's exactly what our dog does spacerunner,but I haven't got a picture  

As he's a Male he looks like a Plum tree :wink: My wife usually chucks a pillow over his bits  :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

moblee said:


> That's exactly what our dog does spacerunner,but I haven't got a picture
> 
> As he's a Male he looks like a Plum tree :wink: My wife usually chucks a pillow over his bits  :lol:


Mine (Bryn) was so well endowed he scared lady visitors. That was until I got him the 'most unkindest cut of all'! 8O


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

lol.
I recently bought my eleven year old lurcher, Gypsy, a memory foam dog bed. She had been showing increasing signs of finding the leather sofa uncomfortable!! Memory foam is supposed to support joints etc.
Would she use it? Would she hell! I moved it to various positions but no she would just fidget and fuss on the sofa. I had bought the dog bed on Ebay from someone who said their dog would not use it so it made me more determined that Gypsy would use it.

Finally cracked it - I put two pillows around the edges to cushion the edges, a woolen blanket over the bed and hey presto  

To be fair I do think that memory foam takes some getting used to :wink:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

747 having just acquired my first Whippet I know what you are saying.
This is her daily routine:-

Mum opens her doggy den first thing. She doesn't move to get out so mum gets down on hands and knees to crawl inside for a kiss :roll: 
She eventually emerges and walks all of five (very slow) paces to flop down in front of the woodburner which mum has kindly stoked into life for her.
After about an hour she might get up to go outside for a wee.
Breakfast is served shortly after.
Back to the woodburner for another hour or two.
Dragged out in the snow for a walk.
Back to the woodburner for another couple of hours sleep.
Might deign to go out for a quick wee and a poo.
Lunch is served.
Back to the woodburner for another couple of hours.
Dragged out for another walk.
Back to the woodburner until tea is served.
Back to the woodburner or laps until about 9pm.

UP AND RACING AROUND WITH SQUEAKY TOYS AND SHOWING NO SIGNS OF SLOWING DOWN IN THE FORSEABLE FUTURE!!

She was a little lame and I took her to the vet. While I was there I asked that she have a good check up as I thought there must surely be something wrong with her. No problems said the vet.

Willow is 16 weeks old 8O


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> Mine (Bryn) was so well endowed he scared lady visitors. That was until I got him the 'most unkindest cut of all'! 8O


Whipped them off you mean :!:

The wife wants that done to chester (Dog), but she has said whilst his getting done that I might as well get myself done :!: 8O


----------

